# Best Wordpress Templates for Photography website?



## Tfusion (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi I am very new to Wordpress and am looking for some advice or direction on buying a really good template for my new website. 

I have a domain and a host already, but am a little cautious on what theme to go with .
I want to be able to have a few galleries and a blog plus little extras.

Could anyone who already has a website with wordpress give any suggestions please?.


----------



## simon.murray.334 (Nov 2, 2017)

Tfusion said:


> Hi I am very new to Wordpress and am looking for some advice or direction on buying a really good template for my new website.
> 
> I have a domain and a host already, but am a little cautious on what theme to go with .
> I want to be able to have a few galleries and a blog plus little extras.
> ...


I use a free theme,called Roko Photo Lite, they also have a paid theme which has more features, my site if you'd like to take a look is www.simonmurrayimages.co.uk
Simon

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

